# General > Book & Author Requests >  Kate Chopin!

## Nossa

Hello everyone,
I was looking for a short story written by Kate Chopin, it's called "Two Portraits"...I've been looking all over for it, and can't find it anywhere online, and I don't know a library that has her works here.
So I was wondering if anyone has a collection of her stories, and can scan this story for me...or maybe knows a site that I can read it from. Anything would be helpful. And it's really urgent.
Thank you all in advance!  :Smile:

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Hello everyone,
> I was looking for a short story written by Kate Chopin, it's called "Two Portraits"...I've been looking all over for it, and can't find it anywhere online, and I don't know a library that has her works here.
> So I was wondering if anyone has a collection of her stories, and can scan this story for me...or maybe knows a site that I can read it from. Anything would be helpful. And it's really urgent.
> Thank you all in advance!


Not the story itself, but: 
http://www.geocities.com/litpageplus/chopsummaries.html

http://www.womenwriters.net/domesticgoddess/smith.htm

----------


## Nossa

Thank you very much for the links  :Biggrin: 
Hopefully someone will still have the story itself  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nossa

Anyone, please?!

----------


## ozbey

You can find it from http://books.google.com/advanced_book_search.
title:vocation and voice
author:kate chopin.
But 3 pages are omitted.

----------


## blueroses

Here you go! http://www.amazon.com/Kate-Chopin-Co...5756949&sr=8-3

I actually wouldn't mind owning this one myself. I'm a fan of Kate Chopin's work. I wrote an essay on her "Story of an Hour."

----------

